# Colorado Travel- Monarch Pass



## randtbrown

We are going to be taking our longest trip yet over 4th of July weekend. We will be traveling from Colorado Springs to Montrose, CO (I know that probably doesn't seem far to most- but it still marks the longest for us!). We plan to leave Thursday afternoon around 5 and I don't want to drive Monarch Pass at night. Anyone have a thought as to where we might stop for the night before going over the pass Friday morning? Maybe somewhere between Salida and Monarch? We've not driven this part of Colorado before, so I don't know if the pass is steep before or after Monarch (though it looks on a map to be the part west of Monarch). We travel slow- so I know we won't get this far before dark on Thursday. Any tips you have would be appreciated!


----------



## raynardo

The parking lot at the top of Monarch Pass should be big enough to accommodate you, since it serves as a ski lift parking lot in the winter. There won't be any hook-ups, but not too many Outbackers who can say they spent a night at over 11,000 feet!

We pulled our OB over the pass during the day in 2006, but we made it from Gunnison to 75 miles east of Denver in a day, headed to my parent's home in southeastern South Dakota the next day (a killer long drive - probably the longest we've ever done with the OB in one day).


----------



## Colorado Outbacker

Hi

Monarch pass is very nice. You will have no problem. If you get away from the Springs at 5 you can be on the other side easily before dark. Which way are you coming out of the Springs? The canyon is windy from Canon City to Salida. Southpark to Buena Vista is not to bad. There are several camp grounds all along the highway at Blue Mesa Res just west of Gunnison. If you only want to get to Salida there is a Wal Mart on the West side of town toward Poncha Springs. If you are coming the Buena Vista way there is a KOA just before Johnson's Corner on 285.

On another note; once you pass the Blue Mesa Dam the road gets windy through a beautiful canyon and there are two more small passes called Cerro Summit and Blue hill. You will actually have to go slower and take your time on those more then you will Monarch pass. Stay in a low gear on the down hills, take your time, trust the speed limit signs on the corners and just enjoy the sights.

Where are you staying in Montrose? Ridgway state park west of Montrose is incredible. The view of the San Juan mountains is second to maybe the Tetons and that is debatable.

Have a super time 
Tony


----------



## Nathan

Colorado Outbacker said:


> Hi
> 
> Monarch pass is very nice. You will have no problem. If you get away from the Springs at 5 you can be on the other side easily before dark. Which way are you coming out of the Springs? The canyon is windy from Canon City to Salida. Southpark to Buena Vista is not to bad. There are several camp grounds all along the highway at Blue Mesa Res just west of Gunnison. If you only want to get to Salida there is a Wal Mart on the West side of town toward Poncha Springs. If you are coming the Buena Vista way there is a KOA just before Johnson's Corner on 285.
> 
> On another note; once you pass the Blue Mesa Dam the road gets windy through a beautiful canyon and there are two more small passes called Cerro Summit and Blue hill. You will actually have to go slower and take your time on those more then you will Monarch pass. Stay in a low gear on the down hills, take your time, trust the speed limit signs on the corners and just enjoy the sights.
> 
> Where are you staying in Montrose? Ridgway state park west of Montrose is incredible. The view of the San Juan mountains is second to maybe the Tetons and that is debatable.
> 
> Have a super time
> Tony


X2 here. Monarch is just climbing up and going back down. Watch your speed and you'll be fine. I'd avoid the road in that canyon by blue mesa at night. It requires you to be alert.... and you'd hate to miss ANY of the scenery!!!!









Last year we left the Sand Dunes in the morning, drove up Monarch, took the cable car, etc. Then headed down and stopped at the Black Canyon of the gunnison. I think we were there by ~4:00 if I remember correctly....


----------



## Carey

There is a walmart in Salida. There is a campground on the way up Monarch on hwy 50 after Poncha Springs. I drive hwy 50 often at night. Have hit several deer and some near misses with elk. Your better off letting the sun set then drive after dark. Animals are on the move at sunset.

There is a fire at Parkdale west of Canon City.. hwy 50 had many closures thia week. The Royal Gorge was closed this week also. Might want to check before you leave. Might be better off dropping into Buena Vista from Hwy 24, then south to Salida.

Carey


----------



## randtbrown

Thanks- you guys are awesome! We live in Peyton, Colorado and spend much time in Salida and Buena Vista- but haven't been past that point in the southern range yet. We use to live in Winter Park so Berthad Pass was driven a lot- just not tried hauling over a big pass with the TT.

We are staying at a friend's ranch for the weekend in Montrose- really looking forward to it! Thanks for the tip on Ridgeway- we will check that out later this summer!

We are really enjoying our 25RSS- it's perfect for us! We are pulling with a new TV- an F150 Fx4- so looking forward to seeing how it pulls it.

Testing a "long" haul this weekend to Estes Park







I love living in Colorado!


----------



## Juan

I just went to Gunnison 2 weekends ago. I didn't take my trailer because I wasn't sure about the 11,000ft plus pass. I'm glad I didn't take it, although the hotel we stayed at wasn't so great. There is a nice big parking lot at the top like mentioned above. Great view! I have towed my trailer, which is probably a little heavier than yours, over Cameron Pass in Northern Colorado once, and I'll be doing it again tomorrow on the way to the North Sand Hills near Walden. Cameron Pass is 10,300ft and my truck will be doing 25MPH in first gear for the last 500-1000 vertical ft. As long as you take it easy, you'll be fine.


----------



## randtbrown

Can anyone confirm the Walmart in Salida will allow us to park for the night?


----------



## Carey

Its allowed.

http://www.allstays.com/c/walmart-colorado-locations-map.htm

Carey


----------

